# Escambia 10-2



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Very slow day. No discernible pattern. Beat the bank with spinnerbaits and worms from 9 AM to 4 PM. My partner and I got about 12 bass overall. 

Water starting to clear up in places. Some areas very clear but some still lacking visibility. This storm ought to do the rivers some good. 

AP


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*choctaw*

Over here that coming rain is going to make the Choctawhatchee flood again if we get 7 inches + like some reports say. After it goes down in a couple of weeks hopefully it will be clear. Just guesssing.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

went out again today. Water very muddy. Hoping coming cold front will turn the fish on.


----------

